# Micromax canvas spark q380 stock rom update v8.0.8



## naveenay (Jun 11, 2015)

Micromax Q380 - Update V8.0.8.rar

Follow the same procedure as for stock ROM installation but without rooting:

procedure this with clean unrooted stock rom installation

select firmware upgrade instead of download option from dropdown list in main window of SP flash tools as shown in stock rom installation procedure

after completing upgrade check the build number MMX_Q380_SW_V8.0.8_HW_V1.0_080615_DCC


Micromax canvas spark q380 stock rom installation


----------



## Melvin Monachan (Jun 15, 2015)

*could you please send your spark's system sounds from system/media*

Naveeb Bhai, I accidentally deleted the system sounds in my spark and would you be kind to please send me your spark's system sounds. They are located in system/media


----------



## naveenay (Jun 16, 2015)

Melvin Monachan said:


> Naveeb Bhai, I accidentally deleted the system sounds in my spark and would you be kind to please send me your spark's system sounds. They are located in system/media

Click to collapse



download and extract it View attachment audio.rar


----------



## Melvin Monachan (Jun 17, 2015)

*Missing the ui folder*

Naveen Bhai,the audio folder which you have to me does not have a folder called 'ui . The ui folder has all the system sounds and I REALLY need that.Please Bro'


----------



## naveenay (Jun 17, 2015)

Melvin Monachan said:


> Naveen Bhai,the audio folder which you have to me does not have a folder called 'ui . The ui folder has all the system sounds and I REALLY need that.Please Bro'

Click to collapse



 Here you go View attachment ui.rar


----------



## skerrz (Jul 8, 2015)

*helpp!!*

Hi Naveenay, 


Can you please provide me these two files from the rar...

1. mbr
2. logo.img

as my rar is corrupted and I couldn't extract these two files...!!



thanks...!


----------



## shaikh956 (Jul 10, 2015)

Dear Developers,
 please provide MIUI rom for Canvas Spark Q380


----------



## Masud Shaikh (Jul 16, 2015)

Please can you solve my sim problem. My sim  network not detected in  mobile.


----------



## Nakul Prasad (Aug 18, 2015)

Please port Hydrogen Os for Micromax Canvas Spark Q380...

 Sent from my Spice Mi-445 using xda Forums PRO


----------



## Saurabhcr7 (Nov 13, 2015)

Dear Developers,
Please port a cyanogen mod 12.1 custom rom for canvas spark!!!!


----------



## veeres (Jan 2, 2016)

my phone is not getting on but its blinking it just showing micromax... my device is micromax canvas spark..


----------



## Rohan2322 (Feb 14, 2016)

naveenay said:


> Micromax Q380 - Update V8.0.8.rar
> 
> Follow the same procedure as for stock ROM installation but without rooting:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How can i update Micromax canvas spark to 6.0 marshmallow


----------



## Rohan2322 (Feb 17, 2016)

Rohan2322 said:


> How can i update Micromax canvas spark to 6.0 marshmallow

Click to collapse



HI naveenay! Thanks for reply but i am asking about android ver. 6.0
Is there any marshmallow ROM available


----------



## Divyanshu321 (Feb 24, 2016)

*Micromax canvas spark q380*

Hello sir I installed custom ROM in my micromax canvas spark q380 but after installed custom ROM everything working fine except accelerator and proximity sensor in my phone. I tried to installed other ROM also but everytime I stuck in splash screen and after splash screen phone is rebooting  non stop. I tried 4 custom ROM but each ROM stuck after splash screen and rebooting contionusuly. Please help me

I also did wipe cache and device cache and system, data and factory reset after installed custom ROM but no working


----------



## Mr.pdx (Mar 16, 2016)

*usb drivers*

please anyone have micromax canvas spark q380 usb driver ! send me or email me [email protected] my phone [canvas spark] can not detect on flash tool


----------



## Deepak00007 (Mar 16, 2016)

*Vibration intensity*

Mr phonesvibration got drastically decreased after installing custom rom. Dont suggest apps likevibe or vibration intensity adjuster i hav tried them n ended in vaim. So is there a way toget vibration as in stock rom?? 
Ps i dont hav back up of stock 
Mobile-micromax canvas spark q380


----------



## Saurabhcr7 (Mar 21, 2016)

Visit canvassparkroms.WordPress.com


----------



## ABHISHARMAKMJ (Mar 25, 2016)

Daer sir my mobile is MICROMAX CANVAS SPARK Q380, i hv installed SAMSUNG GALAXY S6 ROM, but i tried many time those gaps bt not working, says ABORTED, then plz give me link pico gaps, which version is comapatible in that samsung s6 rom? (4.4/5.0/5.1/6.0)


----------



## Saurabhcr7 (Apr 23, 2016)

Download pico gapps 5.0


----------



## PrathaM X (Jun 26, 2016)

what is this ****ty site need rom ?? can't download :/


----------



## naveenay (Jun 11, 2015)

Micromax Q380 - Update V8.0.8.rar

Follow the same procedure as for stock ROM installation but without rooting:

procedure this with clean unrooted stock rom installation

select firmware upgrade instead of download option from dropdown list in main window of SP flash tools as shown in stock rom installation procedure

after completing upgrade check the build number MMX_Q380_SW_V8.0.8_HW_V1.0_080615_DCC


Micromax canvas spark q380 stock rom installation


----------



## yogesh khangwal (Aug 28, 2016)

*i want root method*

Plz someone give me custom recovery n rooting method for Micromax q350 and rooting files.Plz fast upload


----------



## Ñíçk1000 (Dec 1, 2017)

yogesh khangwal said:


> Plz someone give me custom recovery n rooting method for Micromax q350 and rooting files.Plz fast upload

Click to collapse



You can root all Micromax device with kingroot download it from the official website here- https://kingroot.net


----------



## damishk (Apr 23, 2018)

yogesh khangwal said:


> Plz someone give me custom recovery n rooting method for Micromax q350 and rooting files.Plz fast upload

Click to collapse



I've rooted my q350 successfully but not found any custom rom.

Sent from my Micromax Q350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ñíçk1000 (May 17, 2018)

Can someone give me calendar storage apk & phone storage apk for Q380 i accidentally uninstalled it


----------

